# Recipe for healthy toaster strudel?



## Aeress (Jan 25, 2005)

I would love to have something like the pilsbury toaster strudel in my freezer for the occasional easy weekend breakfast. Anyone have a healthy/healthier version that I could make and freeze?

Really I just need a healthy dough recipe....something light and flakey


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Subbing. I've wanted to buy these but I think they have dairy...so I'd love to learn to make my own.


----------



## umami_mommy (May 2, 2004)

i grew up on pop tarts.









i have made this recipe (scroll down for the toaster pastry variation), and they are very yummy.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/a...ipe/index.html

i don't know that i would go so far as to call them "healthy" but they have way less junk then the stuff in a box.

here is a low fat pastry dough that is really tasty. just be sure to follow the recipe exactly.

http://find.myrecipes.com/recipes/re...ipe_id=1536767


----------



## katiesk (Nov 6, 2007)

i'm pretty sure that strudel is not supposed to be healthy...!


----------

